# Kitchen Table Build



## Sprung (Sep 23, 2019)

I still need to finish the Kitchen Hutch I started building around Christmas. I will do that soon. But in the meantime I'm getting started on the next build. A dining table to pair with the hutch. Our dining table has been too big for the space we have - and the kitchen hutch base sitting in its resting place makes it too cramped to be really livable with (though we've been dealing with it). So a kitchen table to match is in order.

Legs and apron will be out of soft maple, finished in the same blue milk paint as the hutch. The top will be spalted hard maple. That does make it a little different than the kitchen hutch, which features soft maple as the top, but we wanted the hard maple for a more durable table top. The top might also get a couple accent strips of walnut, which will help tie in with our existing kitchen chairs which we will continue to use - those have a dark stain on them, roughly walnut-ish in color.

Pulled the stock out this afternoon. Later I will start breaking it down some and then running material through the jointer and planer.



 

One narrower piece I had face jointed previously, with a splash of DNA to show it off. Not all the boards have this much spalting to them. The boards are solid and have some nice color to them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 23, 2019)

Off to a good and Big start it looks like.


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## T. Ben (Sep 23, 2019)

I’m with tony.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice! Looking forward to watching from here too!!


----------



## Sprung (Sep 23, 2019)

Well, shoot - I not only promised my wife that I'd be working on this, but now I have an audience! 

Tomorrow is my last day of vacation, so I'm hoping to make some good progress on it. Friday, and maybe Saturday, should yield some shop time as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 23, 2019)

Got as much done tonight as I'm able to get done.

Cut boards to length. And cut wide boards down to narrower boards - the boards I have are wider than my jointer, most have at least a little cupping, and some had cracks and/or surface checking I needed to cut around.



 

Drew up a simple plan so I know where I'm going and to determine measurements. The legs will have a little bit of taper running most of the length on the two sides on the inside of the table. It will be 38" square, 30" height. It will also have one 10" wide slide-in extension for those times we need to seat more than 4 at the table - that will give us seating for 6 in those instances.



 

I got excited to start seeing what was hiding in the remaining boards and started to run one over the jointer. And then realized that was probably a bad idea - my dust collector is too loud to be running at 9:45PM. Here's what I found in that part of one board I got cleaned up. First thing when I get into the shop in the morning I'll run everything over the jointer, then through the planer.



 

Yup, that's ugly... I think I'm just going to burn it and start over with something else...

It's neat to get to uncover what's hiding - in rough sawn, it can be hard to get a good look. Here's the back side of what's pictured above. Doesn't look like a whole lot, does it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2019)

Definitely watching this build! Thanks for posting! Chuck


----------



## Brink (Sep 24, 2019)

I like this, tablesaw being used as table, handsaw out in the open.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Sep 24, 2019)

Brink said:


> I like this, tablesaw being used as table, handsaw out in the open.



Sorry if this gives you heart trouble, but the handsaw is back in the rack and the remainder of the saw work on this table will be with the tablesaw. 

I prefer the handsaw for breaking down stock to rough length. But I really need to build a saw bench - the table saw is too high of a work surface for breaking down stock with the handsaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 24, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Sorry if this gives you heart trouble, but the handsaw is back in the rack and the remainder of the saw work on this table will be with the tablesaw.
> 
> I prefer the handsaw for breaking down stock to rough length. But I really need to build a saw bench - the table saw is too high of a work surface for breaking down stock with the handsaw.


Don't tell him that! Just keep him guessing. In for the build!


----------



## Sprung (Sep 24, 2019)

Progress update. Everything has been jointed and planed. Yup, that's some ugly walnut joining the party. I'm seriously thinking of just burning all this ugly stuff and starting over...



 

Certainly not the order and orientation in which they'll end up, but here's all the boards laid out that will be used in the top. Wife is pleased, I'm pleased.



 

I just glued up the legs. Going to rip the boards for the top to width and try to start gluing them up into smaller panels first.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 24, 2019)

Sprung said:


> I'm seriously thinking of just burning all this ugly stuff and starting over...



Yea, I would too.....NOT! Can't wait to see the finished product. Waiting and watching...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Sep 24, 2019)

Legs glued up - did all four glue-ups at once, clamped them together. Thankfully nothing got glued together.





The top is made up of 12 boards, which I glued up in groups of 3 boards to make glue-ups easier.





And a look at the top together. I'll continue gluing up the top on Friday. Going to really pop once it has a finish on it.





And the 10" extension glued up.





Everything set aside until I'm in the shop next. I like to sticker stack the pieces I'm working with to help avoid any twisting/cupping that could possibly come with dead stacking freshly milled up pieces.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 19, 2019)

Since my last update, I have hardly step foot into the shop. Little over a week ago I got the four glue-ups glued up into two panels. Today I got a chance to glue those two panels up into a complete top.



 

Later I trimmed the ends up square/to length.



 

Tomorrow I hope to get it sanded and then start applying finish on Monday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 19, 2019)

Looking good Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Since my last update, I have hardly step foot into the shop. Little over a week ago I got the four glue-ups glued up into two panels. Today I got a chance to glue those two panels up into a complete top.
> 
> View attachment 173126
> 
> ...



using biscuits, dowels or pocket screws?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> using biscuits, dowels or pocket screws?



Just glue thus far. After cutting the boards to width, I jointed the cut edges, providing me with both edges of each board jointed for easy glue-ups without having to force the board into submission and close gaps with clamps.

I will not be using any biscuits, dowels, or pocket screws on this table. Though I will be using a little bit of hardware. Some Z-clips for attaching the table top, to still allowing for seasonal wood movement. And some screws and hanger bolts, as in the borrowed picture below, so the legs are removable for moving in the future.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2019)

Sprung said:


> Just glue thus far. After cutting the boards to width, I jointed the cut edges, providing me with both edges of each board jointed for easy glue-ups without having to force the board into submission and close gaps with clamps.
> 
> I will not be using any biscuits, dowels, or pocket screws on this table. Though I will be using a little bit of hardware. Some Z-clips for attaching the table top, to still allowing for seasonal wood movement. And some screws and hanger bolts, as in the borrowed picture below, so the legs are removable for moving in the future.
> 
> View attachment 173164



what is this wizardry you speak of? Glue only?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> what is this wizardry you speak of? Glue only?



I wanted an excuse to rebuild it next year, after it self-destructs over the winter.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Oct 20, 2019)

Sprung said:


> I wanted an excuse to rebuild it next year, after it self-destructs over the winter.



you’re working the wrong side of the street. Self destructing tables is my gig.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 30, 2019)

I have been overwhelmingly busy lately, but have been able to sneak into the shop for a handful of 5 to 10 minute intervals over the last week to get finish on the top.

Here's the underside of the top with finish.



 

And here's the top side with finish.



 

It's gotten cold here quick. We've had a few days of daytime highs in the 30's and overnight lows in the 20's. Friday will, hopefully, present me an an opportunity to get to work on the table base. I had glued up the legs previously and have since jointed one of the glue-up sides. Am hoping to get enough time in the shop Friday to get the base to the point where I can start applying finish.

Of course, Friday's to-do list also includes figuring out why our clothes dryer isn't working, continuing to reorganize the basement, and trying to get one of these built for my mother-in-law's dachshund. My in-laws are out to visit in a little over a week, and I promised to have it done by then so they can take it home with them, but we'll see if I can find the time to get it done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 30, 2019)

It’s looking good Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 4, 2019)

And we've got an apron and legs! Made it so that the legs can be removed for moving the table. Finishing starts today on them.

Built a quick little jig to hold the corner braces at 45 degrees for drilling. Worked rather well.



 



 

And, for a small piece like this that has multiple steps into the making of it - make a spare piece, just in case you mess one up along the way... I didn't mess any of them up, but imagine I probably would have if I hadn't made a spare.



 

Tapers cut on the legs - the legs are tapered on the two sides that are towards the inside of the table base. Taper starts 4" down from the top of the leg. The legs are 2 1/4" square at the top and taper down to 1 1/2" square at the bottom. In comparison to straight legs, it keeps the bottom of the table from appearing visually heavy and directs your attention toward the beautiful top, which is where the real action is. This picture was after the bandsaw - a lot of smoothing and sanding went on after this...



 

And the base all sitting together. Finishing will hopefully start today. I'll give it the same milk paint treatment I gave the kitchen hutch I've been building - and undercoat of a linen color, with 3 coats of a dark blue, then some hemp oil on top of that to make the color pop. The notches are for the slide in extension - this table is made to seat 4, but a handful of times a year we need to be able to seat 6 people, so it will be nice to have the extension. More than 6 people won't fit seated in our small kitchen/dining area and requires setting up another table in the living room - so not concerned with making this table big. This table is replacing a table that is too big for the space it's in, especially with the kitchen hutch in place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 4, 2019)

Looking good Matt. Thanks for including the 45 deg jig in the build....simple, but effective.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 4, 2019)

Maverick said:


> simple, but effective



For a one-off jig, I didn't want to complicate it and spend more time making a jig than actually using it!

That said, I can see a use for a jig that holds items at a 45 degree angle, or holds square pieces on corner, for holding items to be drilled on the drill press. Next time I need such a jig, maybe I'll build one along those lines... I used a cut-off with a 45 degree cut to help me hold the legs on corner to drill for the hanger bolts.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 4, 2019)

And, for those who might have been paying attention to my previous mention of Z-clips for attaching the table top. Well, I forgot to cut a slot in the insides of the aprons for the clips to go into. I've seen where people, who have made the same mistake, have cut slots with a biscuit joiner. I do not own such a fancy contraption, so I'll have to figure something out...

Unlike plans that call for you to pocket screw breadboard ends and aprons on, as if wood doesn't move, these clips will allow for seasonal movement of the wood. Because if there's one universal rule in woodworking it's that wood moves. So when you design and build, you definitely need to account for it.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Maverick (Nov 4, 2019)

Sprung said:


> forgot to cut a slot in the insides of the aprons for the clips to go into



How about a router? Or a plunge cut with power saw?


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 4, 2019)

I used a detail router and once a Dremel on the two I did after installing and forgetting to do ahead of time

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 4, 2019)

And speaking of a biscuit cutter, while not a necessity, they are sure handy to have even if just need one occasionally. You would be surprised how often you can find excuses to use it for a quick and sturdy connection.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 4, 2019)

Right now I'm too lazy to pull my router out of the router table, lol. I was already thinking of going the Dremel route.

Not the same as a biscuit joiner, and it wouldn't be the solution here, but I plan to get a Domino at some point down the road.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Sprung said:


> And, for those who might have been paying attention to my previous mention of Z-clips for attaching the table top. Well, I forgot to cut a slot in the insides of the aprons for the clips to go into. *I've seen where people, who have made the same mistake, have cut slots with a biscuit joiner. I do not own such a fancy contraption*, so I'll have to figure something out...
> 
> Unlike plans that call for you to pocket screw breadboard ends and aprons on, as if wood doesn't move, these clips will allow for seasonal movement of the wood. Because if there's one universal rule in woodworking it's that wood moves. So when you design and build, you definitely need to account for it.
> 
> View attachment 173766




You could own one for a very reasonable price. - Makita corded tools I've always had very good luck with, but they had issues with their early cordless tools. 

And, you have an excuse to buy it at the moment!!


----------



## Sprung (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey, @rocky1 - I'm a little bit @Tony like when it comes to money right now. The amount of money I currently have to purchase tools is pretty short. So, could I borrow $132.99?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 8, 2019)

I feel your pain!! So does my father after I told him I had figured up my hours the other day. 

Special collection this weekend, tell them "Preacher needs a new tool to finish the kitchen table, so he can feed his children! "

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Nov 19, 2019)

Wait! What's this? Two projects finished up? And finished on the same day?!?!?

Last night I also finished the table, but waited to take a couple pics until we had daylight. The slide-in extension is not done yet - I have the boards glued up, but getting that part done will have to wait.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Maverick (Nov 19, 2019)

I like it. Very nice.

So out of curiosity, what did you end up using to embed the z clips?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 19, 2019)

Can you picture the z clips installed


----------



## Sprung (Nov 19, 2019)

Maverick said:


> So out of curiosity, what did you end up using to embed the z clips?



I ended up mounting a carving bit, like the one circled in green, in my Dremel and carved out some notches freehand. Worked quite well and didn't take long.



 



Texasstate said:


> Can you picture the z clips installed



I don't feel like crawling under the table for a picture, since I didn't take one last night, so here's an image I stole from the internet that shows the same clips I used installed. Rockler sells them as table top fasteners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 19, 2019)

Looks fantastic,awesome work Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow Matt, those two pieces are incredible!!! Hope you have kids that will admire them for years after you are done with them!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 19, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> Hope you have kids that will admire them for years after you are done with them!!



If they survive their childhood!  (We have two boys - ages 3 1/2 and 7. Yup, *everything* around here gets strength tested in its own unique way, lol.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 19, 2019)

But there is hope, coming up on number 59 in just over a month. My mother was a saint!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 20, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> But there is hope, coming up on number 59 in just over a month. My mother was a saint!!!!



BTW, I meant the furniture surviving my boys, lol. I'm sure my boys will survive. They're resilient and I'm fairly certain their bone structure must be half-rubber.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 20, 2019)

Sprung said:


> BTW, I meant the furniture surviving my boys, lol. I'm sure my boys will survive. They're resilient and I'm fairly certain their bone structure must be half-rubber.



No, I meant the boys surviving!!!...…………… was never worried about the furniture!! Will readdress this comment when they are both teenagers. Happy days Matt!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

